
MIT creates car co-pilot that only interferes if you’re about to crash - evo_9
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/132812-mit-develops-intelligent-car-co-pilot-that-only-interferes-if-youre-about-to-crash
======
vannevar
Correction: it only interferes if it _thinks_ you're going to crash. This is
an important distinction. The question is, are the number of false alarms (and
there _will_ be false alarms) going to cause more crashes than the system
prevents?

